# Labrador Retriever Rescue listings



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a website with listings for Lab Rescue. If anyone knows of more lab rescues not listed you can list them on this thread. I thought it would be a good idea to add them since we do see so many labs in shelters.

http://www.8pawsup.com/labrescues.html


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I checked the Lab Rescue sticky and there is only 1 Lab Rescue listed for North Carolina. They do not take mixes 

I will check the Lab Forum and see if they are posted there - will post if they are not.

Not sure what else I can do - I'm not familiar with NC rescues and don't have a nice list like the SPOT list for GA.


----------



## beausgrrl (Oct 21, 2010)

American Lab Rescue in CT. is a good one that seems to be expanding their rescues to other dogs as well. They save dogs from southern states like TN, where our rescue lab is from. Great people volunteers.

Welcome to the American Lab Resue

-Tracey (only have a lab now but grew up with mostly goldens so they will always have a huge place in my heart!)


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

I looked seriously at this organization when we were deciding if we were going to rescue or get a puppy. They seem like a great operation and if I can talk my husband into another dog, we still might try and get a dog from them.

Adopt A Lab - Helping Labrador Retrievers Find Their Forever Homes

this is a New England organization


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I came across a fairly new Lab Rescue in NC today, no idea how long it's been up and runnning. I don't know anything about this group other than they are located in Fayetteville, NC and are not on the current list for Lab Rescues in NC.

I contacted them asking if they would take in Labs from a County Shelter in the next county over from me. I got a reply from someone saying they would if they had someone in the area to help them. 

The group is *SAVE A LAB NC* and here is the link to their website:


Save a Lab Labrador Retriever Rescue

Here is a link to contact them:

Save a Lab Labrador Retriever Rescue


*Contact Us*​




Thank you for visiting our website. If you would like more information please contact us at [email protected]. 


You can also visit us on Facebook.​




​


----------

